# Son of a Gun



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I have been using my new Son of a Gun winger for about 2 weeks and am really impressed. I really like the smaller size and still get a big throw even with a wet duck. They have also made a lot of improvement to the construction and engineering such as the stainless steel hinges and pulleys and a new servo release. Actually almost every part on the unit has been improved. 
I gotta say this is a quality unit I will recommend this unit to anyone looking for a winger. I have bought 4 for the Tulsa Retriever Club to replace our old steel monsters which weigh about 50lbs. each. Paul R


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I agree - the SOG is pretty sweet!

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=27119

FOM


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

At the risk of Chris thinking I am a prop guy for gunners up, I agree that the SOG is great. I love mine.


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

I'm really enyoing my SOGs as well (I recently got 3). I'm not sure I agree with everyone else that they give as big a throw as the full size Gunners Up. Personally I wish I had gotten one of the full size GU for the throw on long birds. These work fine, but mine definitely do not give as big a throw which can make picing up the long bird a little tougher.

John
________
Marijuana


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

meleagris said:


> I'm really enyoing my SOGs as well (I recently got 3). I'm not sure I agree with everyone else that they give as big a throw as the full size Gunners Up. Personally I wish I had gotten one of the full size GU for the throw on long birds. These work fine, but mine definitely do not give as big a throw which can make picing up the long bird a little tougher.
> 
> John


John,

Try and change the angle - I wished I had my video but the camera "ate" it - but I was getting just as high throws from my SOG as I was my full size ones. But also keep in mine, even in a trial a bird boy can only throw so high :wink: so its not really a bad thing if you get some low ones some of the time.

FOM


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

John
I thought the same thing about the height of the throw. You have to set it at an angle that seems like it is very steep in comparison with a full sized launcher. I can throw them just about as high as my full sized GU.


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

For the most part the throws are good....they just do not spend as much time in the air as the bigger wingers. Again I'm very happy with them...just suggesting if someone was getting multiple launchers they might consider 1 full size for the long birds.

One thing I will suggest is that you really keep track of nut/bolt tightness (on the SOG....bigger doesn't seem to have this problem). I had one of the nuts which hold the brace come off today and badly bent the brace (it was under load). After checking many of the nuts on the other wingers were loose. I'm off to the store for some Loc-tite. The throw seems to jolt the little guys more and thus may cause bolts to loosen???

John
________
Vaporizer wiki


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

meleagris said:


> For the most part the throws are good....they just do not spend as much time in the air as the bigger wingers. Again I'm very happy with them...just suggesting if someone was getting multiple launchers they might consider 1 full size for the long birds.
> 
> One thing I will suggest is that you really keep track of nut/bolt tightness (on the SOG....bigger doesn't seem to have this problem). I had one of the nuts which hold the brace come off today and badly bent the brace (it was under load). After checking many of the nuts on the other wingers were loose. I'm off to the store for some Loc-tite. The throw seems to jolt the little guys more and thus may cause bolts to loosen???
> 
> John


John I would not disagree with that at all. IF space is an issue the SOG is the way to go (not everyone can haul full size). I also agree that the SOG's are under a lot more tension when loaded and I could see where bolts could come loose. I have not experienced this, but I could see it happening if one was loose to start with.


----------



## Lab Lover (Sep 12, 2005)

*SOG's*

Where can I see and buy one of these SOG's


----------



## res (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.gundogsonline.com/bird-launcher/gunners-up/


----------



## res (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.gundogsonline.com/bird-launcher/gunners-up/


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

http://www.gunnersup.com


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

http://www.gunnersup.com


----------

